# Check out these scales.



## therichinc (Feb 17, 2017)

Check out this set of scales going on a small bowie, with mosaic damascus bolsters. Bodark burl

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 17, 2017)

Those are sweet! Show us the build thread on them!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## therichinc (Mar 10, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Those are sweet! Show us the build thread on them!!



Will do when I get back home. Got called out to work. Should be back beginning of april

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------

